# What is the diffrence between the R32 GTR, GTR N1 and GTR Nismo?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

I was just wondering the diffrences between the diffrent R32 GTRs types, built before 1992.

I found out that there is the normal GTR, the GTR Nismo, and GTR N1.

What are the diffrences?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Nismo GT-R only 560 or so made. It has a rear lip spoiler, different side skirts, front bumper ducts, larger turbo's, no ABS.

N1 GT-R. Not many made. Basically a delete car. No A/C, ABS, radio, rear wiper, sound proofing and special thinner glass.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Didn't the N1 have a different, stronger block as well?

J


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

GTR Nismo has the Nismo body kit, carpets, wheels and window stickers.
N1 is a stripped down racing version, hence no A/C, soundproofing etc,
GTR is still the all singin, all dancing motor every one wishes to own.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

StraightSix said:


> *Didn't the N1 have a different, stronger block as well?
> 
> J *


For R33 and R34 there is a different block, turbo's, cams, oil pump, water pump.

I am pretty sure that most of those parts are not on the R32 N1 cars. I don't have a parts fische in front of me at the moment. All of the N1 parts that I order are from the R33 or R34.


----------



## quincyy (Nov 1, 2004)

*R32 GTR*

R32 GTR nismo does not have a rear windshield wiper. That's probably the most noticable thing too. My friend has one at his shop. I have a RB26DETT with a R33 N1 block and it is a little bigger. The N-1 for the 33 is definately stronger and worth it if you are building an engine. It is not being used right now. It has nismo turbines, 750 cc injectors, the engine was built by JUN. Has jun cosworth pistons, cams, ecu. It is just waiting for someone to take it home!! :thumbup:


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

Quincyy-
Hey, I saw you have some parts for sale...I have an 89 gts-t and it would be nice to have those body parts in my closet just in case anything happens. Please give me a qoute on the fenders, trunk, bumper and tailights because Im interested in buying them if they are still up for grabs!

Oh, and maybe a quote and full description of the motor you have for sale too. My email is [email protected] . Thanks man!

Good post here btw, im new to the nissan world (subaru guy here) and its nice to learn all the little differences between the models.

Dan


----------

